# What is Port_#0009.Hub_#0002? [Moved from General Security]



## Alketra (Jun 24, 2007)

I restarted my comptuer, and it told me that there was a USB mass storage device plugged into my comptuer at port_#0009.Hub_#0002, but there is nothing at all plugged into ANY USB port. I'm worried about what this means. I had a back door on my last computer, and someone stole my identity. Is it possible for someone to hook a mass storage device to my computer from a remote location, or do USB mass storage devices always have to be physcially plugged into a computer? Please help me, I need to figure out what all of this means.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: What is Port_#0009.Hub_#0002?*

Hi

AFAIK, a USB device would have to be physically connected. Do you have a USB hub plugged in, rather than any individual device?


----------



## Alketra (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: What is Port_#0009.Hub_#0002?*

No, not that I know of. The only thing plugged in anywhere is a docking port for my Zune. We unplugged that, and the offer to "disconnect the USB Mass Storage Device" remained. Do you think that this is anything to be worried about?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: What is Port_#0009.Hub_#0002?*

I think the Zune is still being 'seen' in some way, but I'm not an expert in this area. Unless it's just a Vista bug....


----------



## Alketra (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: What is Port_#0009.Hub_#0002?*

A "Vista Bug"? How does that work? And we checked; the alert is seeing three ports as having someothing in them. Two of them aren't even USB ports, but rather ports that you can plug cards into. Maybe my comptuer is just being weird, and detecting the presence of the hardware itself?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: What is Port_#0009.Hub_#0002?*

Because Vista is still a new OS, it will take a while for 'bugs' to show - by that I mean there will likely be problems that weren't discovered before the OS was released.

I'm going to move you to the Vista Forum - I think you'll get more help there.


----------



## Alketra (Jun 24, 2007)

Have you heard of anyone else who has complained about the comptuer noticing occupied ports during startup, ports that are otherwise empty? Because the ports that are listed under "USB Mass Storage Device" aren't even all USB ports. Maybe if others are having the same problem, then we can figure out if it's actually a problem, or an annoying bug that we can all safely ignore. As it stands, whenever I restart my comptuer, I use the wizard to stop and remove the devices, even though there are none there.


----------

